# Combustion Air Calculator



## Glenn (Jan 11, 2013)

How do you analyze combustion air?

There is a new app at Google Play that can help, The Combustion Air Calculator.

-Calculates the combination method of interior and exterior air.

-Automatically calculates the "percent compliance" as data is entered.

-Sizes the transfer air grills based on same story or other story, metal or wood.

-Provides "solutions to reach 100%" giving options and values for how to reach compliance.

Version 1.0 is available now for Android devices, and the developer is ready for feedback for future updates.  Mechanical and known-infiltration methods are planned for future updates, as well as other features.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.codetools.combustulator

If you are shy of clicking links, just search "combustion air" at Google Play.


----------



## ICE (Jan 11, 2013)

If it works, it must be worth more than a buck.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 12, 2013)

You decide.

[video=youtube_share;NJGh2du2jeU]


----------



## ICE (Jan 12, 2013)

I can't use it because I have Apple everything.  Another thing is that we did not adopt the mechanical portion of the IRC.

Does the program only recognize round duct?


----------



## Glenn (Jan 12, 2013)

An IOS version for Apple is planned, as are customizable settings to accommodate popular state and local amendments.  At this time it is for round duct only.  Area entries are in an upcoming update.  Thanks for the feedback, as feedback is what will guide the prioritization of features in future updates.


----------



## TJacobs (Jan 19, 2013)

I installed it but have not had a chance to play with it.

I avoided the Apple hype quite well up to this point.


----------



## ICE (Jan 19, 2013)

Jake,

I went Apple so that I can pay more...that and the dearth of viruses aimed at Apple...I remember in my PC days when I would buy something like a printer or scanner and then try to use it...even a camera...I would end up on the phone...on hold.

Now I simply plug it in and if it doesn't work...I go buy another one...that is compatible with Mac.

I have a bunch of apps for electrical...wire sizing...conduit fill...etc.  I seldom use them but they were cheap enough and I appreciate having them.  Most of my questions regarding combustion air don't involve a room as the equipment is never in a room.  The other thing is that nobody uses round duct for combustion air, it is always a rectangle.

Something worth noting is that in order to use a room's volume for combustion air, the infiltration rate must be known.  Who's gonna do that?


----------



## ICE (Jan 20, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> Something worth noting is that in order to use a room's volume for combustion air, the infiltration rate must be known.  Who's gonna do that?


I was wrong about that...



> 701.2 Indoor Combustion Air. The required volume of indoorair shall be determined in accordance with the method in Section
> 
> *701.2.1 **or** 701.2.2*, except that where the air infiltration rate is
> 
> ...


----------



## Glenn (Jan 12, 2014)

I haven't been able to put any time toward updates or an IOS version of this calculator, but I was excited to see a positive review about it!  Very encouraging!  and I didn't even write it! ha, ha, ha!



> "Simple and Intuitive - The Price is Right Simple and intuitive. Great video to document how to use the tool. You might clarify in the app that a high and low duct pair only counts as one opening. A results screen showing the detailed calculations would be useful for cranky inspectors that want to see that calculations were actually performed, and not just ball-parked.  -Brian B."


Thanks! Brian B.  A calculation sheet that can be emailed directly from the phone is in the list of future (hopeful) upgrades!

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.codetools.combustulator&hl=en


----------

